# Bluetooth headset/ earpiece with rewind?



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

I'm looking for an affordable ($50 - $80 range) bluetooth listening device that has a rewind function. 

I listen to podcasts and audiobooks on my iPod Classic at work, but being at work I often need to focus on a project or talk with a coworker and find myself needing to rewind a lot. I'd like to make the switch to stream content from my phone, but haven't been able to find the right headphones to do so. I've been unable to find a wireless headset with a simple rewind function. They all have skip functions and I'd rather not need to listen to a podcast from the beginning if I miss the previous 15 seconds. I know one option is to control the audio using the phone, but I don't think that would work very well for me, since phone screens turn off and each audio app has it's own layout I would spend too much time trying to locate the pause/ rewind button.

Ideally this would be a single earpiece, like for phone calls (I would disable the phone functions), but I'm also fine with a neckband headset. Since I only use 1 earpiece so I can keep one ear free I can't use the truly wireless in-ear design since they spread the function buttons across both ear pieces.

I'm not sure this is the correct forum, but I've been pretty successful here in the past, so I thought I'd start here.
Thanks,
jtn


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Most Bluetooth headsets have a pause button on them. 
I won't say anything about inappropriate actions in a work environment ...


----------

